# Anyone going to GCCA Swap Meet on the 10th?



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

I posted this in the want to buy but it is probably appropriate here too.

ok, this is kind of an odd post... I'm looking for someone who is going to the GCCA Swap Meet in Chicago on the 10th, to possibly buy and ship some fish to me, and I will pay. I would go myself except for now I live in Missouri as of yesterday and have no way of getting up there! Last year when i went they had a lot of Gold Head Compressiceps wild caught pairs for $40!!! If anyone is going and would love to do me this favor please let me know ASAP, and I'll figure out a way to get you the money, I have paypal if that helps. thanks...

Zack

P.S. I wouldn't be in such a hurry to get them except for 5 of my 6 burundi fronts died this morning so I would like the comps to take their place in my dorm room.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

fishermanzack said:


> I posted this in the want to buy but it is probably appropriate here too.
> 
> 
> P.S. I wouldn't be in such a hurry to get them except for 5 of my 6 burundi fronts died this morning so I would like the comps to take their place in my dorm room.


Maybe we should talk about what hapened first?


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

pretty sure they died due to stress from goin to missouri from indiana, thats my guess...havnt talked to zack yet....but his tank has been running for months and i kno it is cycled


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm going but already talked to u about this on CF.com


----------

